

The 7 Deadly Sins of Startups - codegeek
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/89523/The-7-Deadly-Sins-of-Startups.aspx

======
jiaaro
"Sloth: The lazy shall languish in obscurity. Toilers triumph."

As far as I can tell this mainly applies to marketing. Haven't seen startup
founders being lazy about anything more than they are about marketing –
procrastinating here will kill you.

